# Using Auto Tone Control on multiple images after import



## Resoman (Feb 10, 2019)

I've gotten to like using Auto Tone Control as  a starting point on my LR imports. Yes, I should have applied this upon import, but I forgot, and I've got a few hundred photos from yesterday where I would like to use Auto Tone Control. Doing a "select all" and clicking on Auto doesn't seem to do this, but I can do it on individual photos with no problem. What am I missing?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 10, 2019)

You possibly haven't turned on  "Auto Sync" if you're doing it in the Develop module, or selecting the images in the Grid View if doing it using the Library module's Quick Develop.


----------



## Zenon (Feb 10, 2019)

You can do it with this plug-in. I use it all of the time because you can do it with multiple files in the Develop module. Not only that you can control Auto to taste. I don't let Auto drop contrast as much as Sensei thinks it should.

The last tool - Personalized Auto Tone

Jeffrey's "Bag-o-Goodies" Lightroom Plugin

I also use this. It made it much easier as now I can set a range for NR and masking based on ISO.  A good starting point which made things much easier fo me.

bulk-develop

Both require a small donation and will require another with next upgrade.  Not 8.2, 8.3 and so on. When LR9 is released so about once a year.


----------



## Zenon (Feb 10, 2019)

Note: I don't use Clarity and Contrast with Bulk Develop. I have my own base setting for Clarity at import.


----------



## Resoman (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks, all!
When I went to Grid view, it worked!


----------

